# Scandalous Cosmetics Swatches



## oracle1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Yall, 

I ordered some of *Scandalous Cosmetics* products and I wanted to share them with you.  I'm in love! The products are fabulous!!  The base really picks up the true color of the shadows.  By far my favorite e/s is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bright Burgundy, *OMG!!*, this color is amazing.  Odyssey(matte black) is my second favorite(better than Carbon, in my opinion)  I will be doing a look with these e/s very soon.  Enjoy.


*Products:*
Scandalous Eyeshadow Base
Bright Burgundy
Moccasin(matte brown)
Wedding(matte white)
Bright Pink
Odyssey(matte black)
Bright Navy





1st Row: Bright Burgundy, Odyssey, Wedding
2nd Row: Bright Pink, Bright Navy, Moccasin
Shadow Base









Swatches w/ no base





Swatches w/ base


----------

